# من هو المسيح الدجال وماذا يتكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس



## oda man (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*في رؤيا يوحنا - اصحاح 13 : 1- 8 يقول الكتاب :

1ثُمَّ وَقَفْتُ عَلَى رَمْلِ الْبَحْرِ، فَرَأَيْتُ وَحْشًا طَالِعًا مِنَ الْبَحْرِ لَهُ سَبْعَةُ رُؤُوسٍ وَعَشَرَةُ قُرُونٍ، وَعَلَى قُرُونِهِ عَشَرَةُ تِيجَانٍ، وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِ اسْمُ تَجْدِيفٍ. 2وَالْوَحْشُ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُهُ كَانَ شِبْهَ نَمِرٍ، وَقَوَائِمُهُ كَقَوَائِمِ دُبٍّ، وَفَمُهُ كَفَمِ أَسَدٍ. وَأَعْطَاهُ التِّنِّينُ قُدْرَتَهُ وَعَرْشَهُ وَسُلْطَانًا عَظِيمًا. 3وَرَأَيْتُ وَاحِدًا مِنْ رُؤُوسِهِ كَأَنَّهُ مَذْبُوحٌ لِلْمَوْتِ، وَجُرْحُهُ الْمُمِيتُ قَدْ شُفِيَ. وَتَعَجَّبَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ وَرَاءَ الْوَحْشِ، 4وَسَجَدُوا لِلتِّنِّينِ الَّذِي أَعْطَى السُّلْطَانَ لِلْوَحْشِ، وَسَجَدُوا لِلْوَحْشِ قَائِلِينَ:«مَنْ هُوَ مِثْلُ الْوَحْشِ
مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُحَارِبَهُ» 5وَأُعْطِيَ فَمًا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِعَظَائِمَ وَتَجَادِيفَ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَفْعَلَ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ شَهْرًا. 6فَفَتَحَ فَمَهُ بِالتَّجْدِيفِ عَلَى اللهِ، لِيُجَدِّفَ عَلَى اسْمِهِ، وَعَلَى مَسْكَنِهِ، وَعَلَى السَّاكِنِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 7وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ حَرْبًا مَعَ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَيَغْلِبَهُمْ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ قَبِيلَةٍ وَلِسَانٍ وَأُمَّةٍ. 8فَسَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ لَيْسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ مَكْتُوبَةً مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ فِي سِفْرِ حَيَاةِ الْخَرُوفِ الَّذِي ذُبِحَ. 9مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ.
*

*في رؤيا يوحنا - اصحاح 14 : 9 – 12 :


«إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَسْجُدُ لِلْوَحْشِ وَلِصُورَتِهِ، وَيَقْبَلُ سِمَتَهُ عَلَى جَبْهَتِهِ أَوْ عَلَى يَدِهِ، 10فَهُوَ أَيْضًا سَيَشْرَبُ مِنْ خَمْرِ غَضَبِ اللهِ، الْمَصْبُوبِ صِرْفًا فِي كَأْسِ غَضَبِهِ، وَيُعَذَّبُ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ أَمَامَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَأَمَامَ الْخَرُوفِ. 11وَيَصْعَدُ دُخَانُ عَذَابِهِمْ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. وَلاَ تَكُونُ رَاحَةٌ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً لِلَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلْوَحْشِ وَلِصُورَتِهِ وَلِكُلِّ مَنْ يَقْبَلُ سِمَةَ اسْمِهِ». 12هُنَا صَبْرُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ. هُنَا الَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ وَصَايَا اللهِ وَإِيمَانَ يَسُوعَ.
وفي نهايه فترته ياتى المسيح المخلص في مجيئه الثاني ليضع حدا له ويقيم مملكته الموعوده التي وعدنا بها 8الْوَحْشُ الَّذِي رَأَيْتَ، كَانَ وَلَيْسَ الآنَ، وَهُوَ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَصْعَدَ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَيَمْضِيَ إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ. وَسَيَتَعَجَّبُ السَّاكِنُونَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ لَيْسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ مَكْتُوبَةً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، حِينَمَا يَرَوْنَ الْوَحْشَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ وَلَيْسَ الآنَ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ كَائِنٌ. 9هُنَا الذِّهْنُ الَّذِي لَهُ حِكْمَةٌ! اَلسَّبْعَةُ الرُّؤُوسِ هِيَ سَبْعَةُ جِبَال عَلَيْهَا الْمَرْأَةُ جَالِسَةً. 10وَسَبْعَةُ مُلُوكٍ: خَمْسَةٌ سَقَطُوا، وَوَاحِدٌ مَوْجُودٌ، وَالآخَرُ لَمْ يَأْتِ بَعْدُ. وَمَتَى أَتَى يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَبْقَى قَلِيلاً. 11وَالْوَحْشُ الَّذِي كَانَ وَلَيْسَ الآنَ فَهُوَ ثَامِنٌ، وَهُوَ مِنَ السَّبْعَةِ، وَيَمْضِي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ. 12وَالْعَشَرَةُ الْقُرُونِ الَّتِي رَأَيْتَ هِيَ عَشَرَةُ مُلُوكٍ لَمْ يَأْخُذُوا مُلْكًا بَعْدُ، لكِنَّهُمْ يَأْخُذُونَ سُلْطَانَهُمْ كَمُلُوكٍ سَاعَةً وَاحِدَةً مَعَ الْوَحْشِ. 13هؤُلاَءِ لَهُمْ رَأْيٌ وَاحِدٌ، وَيُعْطُونَ الْوَحْشَ قُدْرَتَهُمْ وَسُلْطَانَهُمْ. 3وَرَأَيْتُ وَاحِدًا مِنْ رُؤُوسِهِ كَأَنَّهُ مَذْبُوحٌ لِلْمَوْتِ، وَجُرْحُهُ الْمُمِيتُ قَدْ شُفِيَ. وَتَعَجَّبَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ وَرَاءَ الْوَحْشِ، 4وَسَجَدُوا لِلتِّنِّينِ الَّذِي أَعْطَى السُّلْطَانَ لِلْوَحْشِ، وَسَجَدُوا لِلْوَحْشِ قَائِلِينَ:«مَنْ هُوَ مِثْلُ الْوَحْشِ 4وَسَجَدُوا لِلتِّنِّينِ الَّذِي أَعْطَى السُّلْطَانَ لِلْوَحْشِ، وَسَجَدُوا لِلْوَحْشِ قَائِلِينَ:«مَنْ هُوَ مِثْلُ الْوَحْشِ 11ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ وَحْشًا آخَرَ طَالِعًا مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَكَانَ لَهُ قَرْنَانِ شِبْهُ خَرُوفٍ، وَكَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ كَتِنِّينٍ، 12وَيَعْمَلُ بِكُلِّ سُلْطَانِ الْوَحْشِ الأَوَّلِ أَمَامَهُ، وَيَجْعَلُ الأَرْضَ وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلْوَحْشِ الأَوَّلِ الَّذِي شُفِيَ جُرْحُهُ الْمُمِيتُ، 13وَيَصْنَعُ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ يَجْعَلُ نَارًا تَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، 14وَيُضِلُّ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ بِالآيَاتِ الَّتِي أُعْطِيَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهَا أَمَامَ الْوَحْشِ، قَائِلاً لِلسَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَصْنَعُوا صُورَةً لِلْوَحْشِ الَّذِي كَانَ بِهِ جُرْحُ السَّيْفِ وَعَاشَ. 15وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ رُوحًا لِصُورَةِ الْوَحْشِ، حَتَّى تَتَكَلَّمَ صُورَةُ الْوَحْشِ، وَيَجْعَلَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِصُورَةِ الْوَحْشِ يُقْتَلُونَ. 16وَيَجْعَلَ الْجَمِيعَ: الصِّغَارَ وَالْكِبَارَ، وَالأَغْنِيَاءَ وَالْفُقَرَاءَ، وَالأَحْرَارَ وَالْعَبِيدَ، تُصْنَعُ لَهُمْ سِمَةٌ عَلَى يَدِهِمِ الْيُمْنَى أَوْ عَلَى جَبْهَتِهِمْ، 17وَأَنْ لاَ يَقْدِرَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَ أَوْ يَبِيعَ، إِّلاَّ مَنْ لَهُ السِّمَةُ أَوِ اسْمُ الْوَحْشِ أَوْ عَدَدُ اسْمِهِ. 18هُنَا الْحِكْمَةُ! مَنْ لَهُ فَهْمٌ فَلْيَحْسُبْ عَدَدَ الْوَحْشِ، فَإِنَّهُ عَدَدُ إِنْسَانٍ، وَعَدَدُهُ: سِتُّمِئَةٍ وَسِتَّةٌ وَسِتُّونَ. 7وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ حَرْبًا مَعَ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَيَغْلِبَهُمْ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ قَبِيلَةٍ وَلِسَانٍ وَأُمَّةٍ. 8فَسَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ لَيْسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ مَكْتُوبَةً مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ فِي سِفْرِ حَيَاةِ الْخَرُوفِ الَّذِي ذُبِحَ*



*سؤالي *
*ماذا تعرفون عن المسيخ الدجال ؟*
*وماهي قدراته ؟*
*ومتي يأتي ؟*
*ولمن جاء ؟*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: من هو المسيخ الدجال وماذا يتكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس*

وقف الرسول
طبعا الرسول(يوحنا الحبيب) على الرمل ليرى منظرًا محزنًا، وحشًا طالعًا من البحر، أي من بين شعوب مضطربة، له نفس أوصاف التنين (12: 3) هذا الوحش الذي هو ضد المسيح في حقيقته يلبسه الشيطان ويعمل به. رسالة هذا ضد المسيح وإكليله هما "التجديف على الله"، وأما أوصافه فهي عبارة عن صورة استعارية تعلن شدة عدائه للحق والكنيسة إذ هو:


1. "الوحش الذي رأيته كان شبه نمر". إنه أرقط اللون مشوه بالرذائل، سريع الحركة في اضطهاد الكنيسة، غادِر ليس في قلبه حنان أو رحمة!

2."وقوائمه كقوائم دب"، أي قوائمه قوية وعنيفة، لا يلين في حربه ضد الكنيسة.

3. "وفمه كفم أسد". وكما يقول الأسقف فيكتورينوس: [قد تسلح فمه، يقطن فيه سفك الدم، ولا يخرج لسانه شيئًا سوى الافتراس.]



. "وأعطاه التنين قدرته وعرشه وسلطانه عظيمًا" [2].

فكما أعطى الآب كل سلطان للابن، هكذا يتمثل التنين به ليقدم كل قدرته الشيطانية وعرشه الشرير وسلطانه ضد المسيح حتى يأسر الناس ويخدعهم، فيتعبدون له تاركين عبادة الله الحي.


. "ورأيت واحدًا من رؤوسه، كأنه مذبوح للموت، وجرحه المميت قد شفي، وتعجبت كل الأرض وراء الوحش" [3].

لا يلبث الشيطان أن يستخدم كل وسيلة للخداع. فإذ يرى جراحات الحمل موضوع تسبيح الملائكة والقديسين المنتقلين والمجاهدين. السماء والفردوس والأرض تهتز مترنمة له. لهذا يظهر ضد المسيح كأنه مجروح ليشفيه حتى يتعبد له الناس. وفعلاً انخدع به الكثيرون، إذ سجدوا للتنين خلال ضد المسيح كقول الرائي: 


"وسجدوا للتنين الذي أعطى السلطان للوحش،

وسجدوا للوحش قائلين من هو مثل الوحش؟ 

من يستطيع أن يحاربه؟"


ويتحقق ذلك من خلال ما يهبه الشيطان من قدرة للحديث بالتجاديف في كبرياء وعجرفة، ومن سلطان طول مدة عمله، أي ثلاث سنين ونصف. "وأعطى فمًا يتكلم بعظائم وتجاديف، وأعطى سلطانًا أن يفعل إثنين وأربعين شهرًا. ففتح بالتجديف على الله، ليجدف على إسمه وعلى مسكنه" [5-6]، أي يُجدف على الكنيسة بيت الله، إذ يدخل الكنائس ويدنسها.


وعلى الساكنين في السماء" [6]، أي يجدف على ملائكة الله.


. "وأعطى أن يصنع حربًا مع القديسين، ويغلبهم، وأعطى سلطانًا على كل قبيلة ولسان وأمة" [7]. أي يصارع المؤمنين ويتعقبهم في كل بلد، وفي كل أمة، وهو يغلبهم من جهة الضيق الجسدي الذي يسقطهم فيه. لكنهم يغلبونه بإيمانهم وثباتهم، عالمين أن أسماءهم مكتوبة في سفر حياة الخروف الذي ذُبح. "فسيسجد له جميع الساكنين على الأرض، الذين ليست أسماؤهم مكتوبة منذ تأسيس العالم في سفر حياة الخروف الذي ذُبح" [ 8].

ليركز القارئ

وينطبق عليه قول النبي: "ويفعل... كإرادته ويرتفع ويتعاظم على كل إله، ويتكلم بأمور عجيبة على إله الآلهة، وينجح إلى إتمام الغضب لأن المقضي به يجري... وبكل إله لا يبالى، لأنه يتعظم على الكل" (دا 11: 36-37). وإذ هي أخبار مؤلمة للغاية يكاد لا يصدقها إنسان من هول ما سيحدث، لهذا يقول: "من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع" [9]، موجهًا النداء لكل البشرية حتى لا تنجرف وراءه.


كما يشجع الكنيسة المتألمة ألا تخاف مما يفعله ضد المسيح، إذ يرتد عمله إليه. لأنه "إن كان أحد يجمع سبيًا فإلى السبى يذهب، وإن كان أحد يقتل بالسيف، فينبغي أن يُقتل بالسيف. هنا صبر القديسين وإيمانهم" [10].

سيكون جزاء الشخص من نفس عمله كقول الرب (مت 7: 2) وإرميا النبي (15: 2). وهي فرصة ممتعة للصابرين المجاهدين أن يتكلَّلوا مظهرين صدق إيمانهم وثباتهم فيه.


سلام السيد المسيح ربي والهي ومخلصي


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: من هو المسيخ الدجال وماذا يتكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس*

الوحش الثاني:

(تقريبا معلوم من هو)


ثم رأيت وحشًا آخر طالعًا من الأرض،

وكان له قرنان شبه خروف، وكان يتكلم كتنين.

ويعمل بكل سلطان الوحش الأول أمامه،

ويجعل الأرض والساكنين فيها يسجدون للوحش الأول

الذي شفي جرحه المميت" [11-12].


ويرى القديس إيريناؤس والعلامة ترتليان وابن العسال وغيرهم أنه النبي الكذاب (مت 24: 24) الذي يتقدم ضد المسيح أو يرافقه، لهذا يسميه القديس إيريناؤس: "حامل سلاح ضد المسيح".

وهو وضد المسيح واحد يعمل لحسابه وتحت اسمه وبسلطانه. في هذا يقلد الروح القدس فيشهد لضد المسيح. ويفسر الأب هيبوليتس: ]لقد عني بالوحش الطالع من الأرض مملكة الضد للمسيح، والقرنان يرمزان إلى ضد المسيح ومن معه أي النبي الكذاب[. أما قوله: "كان يتكلم كتنين" فيعني أنه مخادع، لا يقول الحق.


ويتسم هذا الكذاب بالآتي:

1. يتظاهر بالوداعة (شبه خروف)، إذ يحاول أن يتشبه بالحمل الحقيقي في لطفه ومحبته، لكن لغته تظهره، إذ يتكلم بلغة شيطانية مخادعة ومفترسة.


. يحث الناس على عبادة ضد المسيح ويؤكد هذا بالآيات والغرائب الشيطانية إذ "يصنع آيات عظيمة حتى أنه يجعل نارًا تنزل من السماء على الأرض قدام الناس. ويضل الساكنين على الأرض بالآيات التي أعطى أن يصنعها أمام الوحش، قائلاً للساكنين على الأرض أن يصنعوا صورة للوحش الذي كان به جرح السيف وعاش. وأعطى أن يعطى روحًا لصورة الوحش حتى تتكلم صورة الوحش، ويجعل جميع الذين لا يسجدون لصورة الوحش يقتلون" [13-15].



ويقول القديس إيريناؤس: ]لا يظن أحد أنه يصنع هذه الأعاجيب بقوة إلهية بل بفعل السحر. لا تتعجب من هذا مادامت الشياطين والأرواح المقاومة في خدمته، إذ يصنع بواسطتهم العظائم التي يقود بها سكان الأرض إلى الضلال. [

ويقول الأسقف فيكتوريانوس: ]يفعل السحرة هذه الأمور في أيامنا هذه بمساعدة ملائكة مقاومين. 

إنه سيجعل صورة "ضد المسيح" الرهيبة تبقى في الهيكل في أورشليم، ويدخلها الملاك المقاوم، ويحدث فيها أصواتًا وعجائب. علاوة على هذا فإنه سيقترح على خدامه وأولاده أن يتقبلوا علامة على جباهم وعلى أيديهم اليمنى عليها عدد اسمه.

وقد سبق أن تنبأ دانيال عن استخفافه بالله وهياجه ضده، إذ يقول عنه أنه سيقيم هيكله في السامرة. ويقيم صورة (تمثالاً) على الجبل المقدس في أورشليم كما فعل نبوخذنصّر.

أما بخصوص رجسة الخراب هذه، فينصح الرب كنائسه عن آخر الأزمنة ومخاطرها قائلاً: "فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة في المكان المقدس ليفهم القارىء" (مت 24: 15؛ راجع دا 9: 27). إنها تدعى رجسة خراب بسبب إثارته بالحث على عبادة الأصنام بدلاً من الله، أو بسبب دخول جماعات من الهراطقة في الكنائس، وستوجد انحرافات، إذ ينخدع البعض بالعلامات الكاذبة والتوعدات فيتركون خلاصهم.



. "ويجعل الجميع: الصغار والكبار، والأغنياء والفقراء، والأحرار والعبيد، تصنع لهم سمة على يدهم اليمنى أو على جبهتهم. وأن لا يقدر أحد أن يشتري أو يبيع إلا من له السمة أو اسم الوحش أو عدد اسمه" [16-17]. كما يفتخر أولاد الله بسمات الرب يسوع التي نُختم بها بالروح القدس، هكذا يجعل ضد المسيح لنفسه سمة يروِّجها الوحش الثاني ليختموا بها، وقد قيل عنها:

(من الممكن ايضا ان تكون هذه العلامه موجوده الان علي جبهه الناس)



أ. إنها علامة الاعتزاز بالشر والتجديف على الله، لهذا توضع على الجبهة، وعلامة العنف في الشر ومقاومة أولاد الله لهذا توضع على اليد اليمنى.

ب. يرى القديس مار افرآم السريانى أن ضد المسيح يطبع سمته على جبهة أتباعه أو في يمينهم حتى لا يعودوا يفكرون في رشم علامة الصليب بيمينهم على جبهتهم، وبهذا يضمن بقاء قوته الشريرة فيهم.

ج. يقول القديس هيبوليتس: ]إن هذا يكون بسبب امتلائهم من الخداع، فهم يمجدونه بهذه السمة إمعانًا في مضايقة خدام الله واضطهادهم في العالم، هؤلاء الذين لا يمجدونه ولا يقدمون له بخورًا... فلا يقدر أحد من القديسين أن يشتري أو يبيع ما لم يقدم ذبيحة له، وهذا ما يقصده بالعلامة على اليد اليمنى. [



خاتمة عن عدد الوحش

"هنا الحكمة، من له فهْم فليحسب عدد الوحش، فإنه عدد إنسان. 

وعدده ست مئة وستة وستون" [ 18].

"هنا الحكمة" أي أن الأمر يحتاج إلى حكمة خاصة، إذ لا تزال حكمة البشر قاصرة عن معرفة الاسم، وفيما يلي بعض الآراء:

1. رأي ابن العسال: أخفي الله الاسم حتى لا ينتحله أحد الملوك أو أصحاب البدع فيشوِّش النبوات.

2. الرأي الثاني: يرى كثير من الآباء أنه ذكر عدده، وذلك لمجرد تأكيد حقيقة كونه إنسانًا فعلاً وله اسم ويمكن للإنسان أن يعد اسمه فيجده 666 (في الحروف اليونانيّة واللاتينيّة والقبطيّة لها مدلولات أرقاميّة. كل حرف له رقم معين فإذا جمعنا مدلولات كل حروف الاسم نجد الحاصل بالأرقام هو 666).

3. الرأى الثالث: قال أحدهم أن اسم ربنا "يسوع" مدلوله بالأرقام هو 888. ورقم 8 كما يقول القديس يوحنا كليماكوس يشير إلى الحياة الدهرية، إذ رقم 7 يشير إلى الحياة الزمنية، واليوم الجديد في الأسبوع التالى هو "8". لهذا طلب الله في القديم أن يتم الختان في اليوم الثامن، كما تمَّت قيامة الرب في فجر الأحد أي اليوم الثامن، أول الأسبوع الجديد. فعدد الرب "يسوع" 888 أي سماوي بكل تأكيد إلى التمام. ورقم 6 أقل من 7، أي رقم ناقص، إشارة إلى أن الوحش ليس فقط زمنيًا بل ناقص تمام النقص.

4. رأي القديس إيريناؤس أن رقم 666 يشير إلى أن الوحش يحمل كل صنوف الشر والخداع، وكل قوى المقاومة محبوسة فيه وقد سبق أن رمز له في:

600 سنة كل عمر نوح عندما دمَّر الطوفان العالم بسبب الفساد والشر.

60 ذراعًا طول التمثال الذي أقامه نبوخذنصّر للعبادة (دا 3: 1)، وعرضه 6 أذرع (وبسببه ألقى الثلاثة فتية في أتون النار). فالرقم 666 يحمل معنى غضب الله على البشرية حتى أغرقها، وتحتمل الكنيسة كل ضيقة من أجل الحق.

وهناك رأي آخر للقديس إيريناؤس أنه ربما عدد 666 هو عدد الهرطقات التي تثور منذ ظهور البشرية إلى يوم مجيء الرب، وهي في مجموعها تمثل الضد للمسيح.

لكننا نرى مع نفس هذا القديس أن كثيرين بحثوا وجاءوا بأسماء في اليونانية عددها 666 لكن يليق بهم أن يرجعوا عن أفكارهم هذه، لأنه ليس عملهم أن يتنبأوا إذ ينكشف عند ظهوره، وإنما عليهم أن يحذروا منه ثابتين في الرب.

ويكاد الأب هيبوليتس والأسقف فيكتورينوس وغيرهما أن يأخذوا بهذا الرأي. إذ يقول الأول أن أسماء كثيرة في اليونانية مجموعها 666، لكن كلمة "أنا أدحض" باليونانية مجموعها 666، أي يكفينا أن نعرف أنه سيأتي ناكرًا وداحضًا الإيمان بالسيد المسيح منصبًا نفسه إلهًا.

هذا تفاسير ما ورد من نصوص في الكتاب المقدس سفر الرؤيا

سلام السيد المسيح له كل مجد


----------



## oda man (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: من هو المسيخ الدجال وماذا يتكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس*

*ماهي قدراته الذاتيه ؟*
*ومن الذي سوف يتبعه ؟*
*ومن هم القوم الناجين من فتنته ؟ وكيف ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: من هو المسيخ الدجال وماذا يتكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس*



oda man قال:


> *ماهي قدراته الذاتيه ؟*
> *ومن الذي سوف يتبعه ؟*
> *ومن هم القوم الناجين من فتنته ؟ وكيف ؟*





انت قرأت الكلا اللى مكتوب ولا بتنسخ الآسئلة وبس ؟؟؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: من هو المسيخ الدجال وماذا يتكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس*



oda man قال:


> *ماهي قدراته الذاتيه ؟*
> *ومن الذي سوف يتبعه ؟*
> *ومن هم القوم الناجين من فتنته ؟ وكيف ؟*



كل هذا عزيزيda man


مذكور في المشاركات رقم 2،3

تفصيلا 

ان كنت قرأت جيدا سوف تجد قدراته الذاتيه ومن الذي يتبعه ومن الذي ينجو منه

حتي وقت الحالي

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: من هو المسيخ الدجال وماذا يتكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس*

رائع افا كيرلس

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Strident (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: من هو المسيخ الدجال وماذا يتكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس*

المسيخ الدجال شخصية قرآنية إسلامية لا علاقة لنا بها...هذه التفاصيل يمكنك ان تسأل عنها المسلمين...

أما ضد المسيح...فهو باختصار إنسان سيأتي في نهاية العالم، و سيعطيه الشيطان كل سلطانه و سيتسلط على العالم كله، و سيعطي عجائب و عظائم، و يقيم نفسه إلهاً و سيتبعه كثيرون، و طبعاً سيضطهد الكنيسة و المؤمنين بشدة و مرارة...

و لسبب قسوة قلوب الناس في نهاية الأزمنة، سيرسل الله رسائل عنيفة و ضربات على مملكة هذا المتكبر لعل الناس يتوبون...اما المؤمنين الحقيقيين فسيعانون من الاضطهاد لكن تسندهم قوة الله...
و يقول لنا سفر الرؤيا أن الضربات المتتالية لن تمسهم...لكنهم سيعانون من اضطهاد الأشرار...و هذا ليس بجديد فمنذ بداية الدهر و المؤمنين مضطهدون و حتى هذا اليوم!


----------



## الياس السرياني (26 أكتوبر 2009)

yasou3lmasi7 قال:


> المسيح الدجال سوف يكون من سلسلة بابا ,,,
> 
> يُظهر الكتاب المقدس أن البابا القادم والأخير
> سيكون شيطاناً منتحلاً شخصية يوحنا بولس الثاني



عفواً أخي العزيز:
هل تسمح وتخبرنا من أين لك بهذه المعلومات؟؟!!
كيف يُظهر الكتاب المقدس أن البابا (لأ وبالتحديد)القادم والاخير
سيكون شيطاناً؟؟!!


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام في الرب
أشكركم على عرض هذه التفسيرات الآبائية، وانا داخل فقط لا من أجل الجدال مع أحد ولكن أحببت أن أُظهر ان لفظة مسيح دجال لا توجد في الكتاب المقدس فقد ظهرت هذه اللفظة في شروحات الأب يوحنا الدمشقي وانتقلت لكثيرين بدون وعي في التفسير والتدقيق فيه، ولكن القديس يوحنا الرسول نفسه يشرح من هو ضد المسيح في رسائله كالآتي:
[ أيها الأولاد هي الساعة الأخيرة وكما سمعتم أن ضد المسيح يأتي، قد صار الآن أضداد للمسيح كثيرون، من هنا نعلم أنها الساعة الاخيرة (والتي لا تحدد بزمان بل هي الزمن الأخير من بعد حلول الروح القدس على الكنيسة ليوم مجيئ المسيح الثاني وهي الساعة الأخيرة) ] (1يوحنا2: 18)
[ من هو الكذاب إلا الذي يُنكر أن يسوع هو المسيح، هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن ] (1يوحنا2: 22)
[ وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم أنه يأتي والآن هو في العالم ] (1يوحنا4: 3).

أقبلوا مني كل احترام وتقدير؛ نور الله المُشرق في زماننا المظلم يُشرق في قلوبنا جميعاً معاً ويعرفنا سرّ مشيئته الذي أعلنه بمجيئه إلينا حسب القصد الأزلي كالتدبير، كونوا معافين
​


----------

